# Wasserwerte für Koi´s ?



## Kiki (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo !
Ich hab da mal eine Frage. Durch das viele Lesen bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt. 
Bei welchen Wasserwerten ( PH, GH,Temperatur, ... ) fühlen sich Koi´s eigentlich am wohlsten ?? :crazy


----------



## Flash (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserwerte für Koi´s ?*

Hallo Kiki
gibt es eigentlich auch einen richtigen Namen? wir haben es gern persönlich 

*Allgemeingültige Wasserwerte für den Gartenteich*
*Temperatur (T): *
4 bis 30 °C 
optimal: sommers 16 bis 26 °C, winters 4 bis 14 °C; 

*Säuregrad: *
pH 6,5 bis 8,5 
optimal pH 7 bis 8

*Gesamthärte (GH): *
Härtegrade des Wassers

0-4 °d sehr weich..

4-8 °d weich

8-12 °d mittelhart

12-18 °d ziemlich hart

18-30 °d hart

30 °d und höher sehr hart

8 bis 25 °d 
optimal 12 bis 18 °d

*Carbonathärte (KH): *
6 bis 18 °d 
optimal 10 bis 14 °d

*Ammonium / Ammoniak NH4+/NH3: *
maximal 0,5 mg/l 
optimal weniger als 0,1 mg/l

*Nitrit NO2: *
maximal 0,2 mg/l 
optimal weniger als 0,1 mg/l

*Nitrat NO3: *
maximal 50 mg/l 
optimal weniger als 25 mg/l

*Kohlendioxid CO2: *
maximal 30 mg/l, 
optimal weniger als 20 mg/l

*Sauerstoff O: *
5 - 10 mg/l 
optimal am Sättigungspunkt 

*Chlor:*
0,00mg/l

*Eisen:*
< 0,05 mg/l

*Kupfer:*
< 0,05 mg/l

*Phosphat:*
< 0,2 mg/l

PS: hättest du aber auch über die Suchfunktion finden können 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kiki (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasserwerte für Koi´s ?*

D A N K E ! 
Das nenne ich mal eine kompetente Antwort.Werde ich mir mal sofort ausdrucken !! 
O.K. nächstes mal werde ich die Suchfunktion benutzen, aber es macht doch auch Spaß mal im Forum zu "plaudern" oder ?


----------

